# Looking For A Good Trainer!



## LookingForTheLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello. I have been on a bit of posting frenzy, so I am sorry for another 
I am looking for a trainer for my 10 month old. Just basic obedience training at first. She knows basic tricks, but she needs to learn to not nip, jump on people or things, and be able to stay when placed in a sit position, and just be calm in the house. So, I am looking for a trainer who specializes in things of that nature. I am in the Orange County- LA area. I have found this one: Orange County Dog Training ; His referrals all sound positive, and the fact that only two private lessons could do a lot sounds appealing. I do not really know how to determine a good trainer, so any advice will help. If not this one, I would love to be referred to one in my area. Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope you get some replies from someone in your area . I well remember how difficult that 10 month teenage time is. If you are comfortable with the methods used (I would ask what exactly does that alpha walk mean?) and are able to devote the practice time, I think it would be worth a try especially since they do have a refund policy.


----------



## Charliehound (Jun 5, 2014)

They have really good reviews on Yelp... and 2 sessions sounds great! I don't know of any in your area.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Christopher The Dog Trainer | Los Angeles, CA 90016 | Angies List

I don't know him personally, but I've spoken to people he's helped. Contact him and see what you think.


----------

